# Is there any hope of recovery??



## Keerti (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi! I'm new here. Finding this website is fantastic - I never knew so many people suffered from this terrible disorder!

Anyway, I've had DP/DR since October of 2011; it was caused by either sleep deprivation (I got about 3 hours of sleep a night for an entire year) or severe anxiety. It's constant - 24/7 - and it never goes away. I literally cannot remember the last time I felt normal. When I think about it too hard, I have a panic attack to the point where I can barely breathe. I've tried to push it out of my mind for the past year, but I just can't anymore. It's consuming me. I cry for hours everyday. I'm losing the will to live - nothing even feels real, so why should I even care about life?

My question is: Is there hope? I cannot deal with the thought of having to live like this for any longer. I read on here that some people have had it for several years, and that really scares me. I don't want that. And I don't want to cope with it or push it out of my mind/forget about it....I just want to feel normal again. Even if it's just for a few seconds. I need to know that there's some chance that I can recover from this atrocity. I'm losing my mind.

Have any of you recovered completely?? How?? How long did it take you do so?? *Please* share, if you can!! I can't live like this anymore. I've tried grounding techniques, yoga, everything....nothing seems to work.

Also, I don't really know how to "get help." I can't possibly see how talking about this disorder would cure me or make me feel better. Talking about it just makes me feel 10000x worse. And as far as I know, most doctors aren't really aware of DP/DR - I tried briefly discussing it with my doc, and he got really confused and looked at me like I was making it up.

I hope you all are eventually able to recover. <3


----------



## Apathy (Jan 26, 2013)

i will have dp forever so nope dpp is a death sentence like all other disorders


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

dont be a negative nancy apathy


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Typical Doctor experience

You have to a doctor that specializes in dissociative disorders or you are just wasting your time.

At this point all that they can do is help with the associated depression and anxiety.

The rest you have to do yourself.


----------

